# My first Teespring Engineer T-Shirt design campaign



## JustAnEngineer (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi guys,

This is my first teespring t-shirt design this visit and support www.teespring.com/Engineers1 more color coming soon.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Your link is bad unless you remove the word "more" from it.


----------



## JustAnEngineer (Feb 22, 2014)

treefox2118 said:


> Your link is bad unless you remove the word "more" from it.


Thanks didnt see a mistake there.


----------



## tristanphillips (Dec 28, 2013)

how were you doing the marketing?


----------

